# Advice on parking at euro disney



## 114823 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi All

Just purchased our first MH, off to euro disney next week for first time, intend on staying in car park if allowed. can anyone offer any tips or advice ?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi coolexpress and welcome to MHF. It's very quiet this afternoon so no-one has popped up to answer your question.

I don't know anything about Eurodisney but if you put the words into the Google search box at the top of this page and select to search motorhomefacts.com you'll find that people have been there and you might find the answer to your question.

I'm sure more people will come in from the garden - like me- soon and you'll get even more advice !

G


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi 

We went earlier this year, there is a dedicated motorhome parking area, it cost 13 euros per 24 hours.

If staying more than 1 night, you can queue up at customer relations to renew your ticket, but we found it easier to drive out and back in the re admissions lane, which is just on the left before you exit.

We found it best to park fairly central in the parking area, if you go too close to the walkways the disney music seems to play all night, if you go too near the coach drivers block it gets very busy and people tend to park a lot closer together.

The roadsweepers seem to start cleaning the car parks very early in the morning, so hope you are not a light sleeper.

The water taps are just the other side of the hedges, and are easier to get to by driving round the coach parking and pulling up along side the hedge, disposal is carried out by driving over a large cattle grid looking thing, open your tanks and is automatically flushed away.

Tickets at the gates are 59 euros, but if you buy them at a uk disney store they are only £34.


----------



## 114823 (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Grizzly, not only is it my first MH, but my first time on MHF.
Dooney has also replied to my request, to who's advice i will be following.
Thanks Dooney.


----------



## 109353 (Jan 20, 2008)

hiya,

just returned today from euro disney,

we were ther for 3 days and stayed on site(no electric) without any hassle apart from the music till 2am and the cleaning or binmen coming round at various times of the night, the staff will tell you that it is not an overnight stay but i dont think they are keen on moving 200 or so campers off site, the cost is 13 euros per night unless you are a annual pass member(free). The toilet blocks(cold showers) are meant for bus/coach drivers only, but all campers use them. Have a look at the annual ticket price if your going for more than 1 day as their were 5 of us and to go for 1 day was 214 euros but for a 365 day a year gold pass was only 600 or so euros.
The only thing i would add is dont go there via paris motorway, i am a driving instructor in edinburgh but driving through there was something else(nutcases).
If there is anything else you would like to know just let me know.

William


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

We have been to Disney but on the way home. Our autoroute says to go on the A26 is that the bad road you mean
Dawn x


----------

